# Dead Battery or not



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greeting-
Last night I was out for about 3 hours driving around. Parked the car in a parking lot 1 hour later ame out and the car will not turn over. No clicking noise, which would point to a bad starter, just nothing. My dash lights, radio, head lights, ect all come on. If I turn the key everything dims. I had a friend that came down and jump started the car. Drove home with out head lights on. As I was pulling into the garage I turned the lights on and they started to flicker, plarked the car in the garage, turned it off but will not restart. This morning I got up and same thing no sound, but all electrical itme, light, dash board all workj but are dimmed down. So I realise this is not the starter. the battery was purchased from NTB in March 2005, I still have the receipt. My thinking is either the battery is at the end of its life or the alternator is going, that was replaced in december 2001. So my question is how should I start trouble shooting this?
I was going to remove the battery and have it tested.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

It could very likely be the battery. When you get it jump started again, test the battery voltage with the engine running and ipost it here.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

This could possibly be as simple as bad battery connections and the ground(negative) to the chassis. If it jump started, that does not necessarily mean that the battery connections are good.


----------

